# Looking for info on Feliz Fritz Covington , ky.



## LC

Is there any collectors on here from the Covington , Ky. area that is knowledgable about a round bottom Felix Fritz Soda bottle ? I dug one years ago in the Cincinnati area . It is embossed Felix Fritz . , Covington , Ky. Embossed Ginger Ale on the back , with a capitol F on the bottom . I belonged to the Southern Ohio bottle club at that time . There was a guy there that collected Covington bottles . I asked him about it and he sarcastly informed me that there was no such thing . I know there is a hutch type which I also have , and I know it is quite common . But the round bottom I have is the only one I have ever known of or seen . Any info would be appreciated . Wondering if it was a rare find .


----------



## LC

the front


----------



## LC

the back


----------



## LC

bottom


----------



## epackage

That's killer Lou, I see Tod has it listed at his site, but he doesn't have a pic, you should e-mail him a good shot when you can...Congrats...Jim

 The hutch was also on E-Bay lately but didn't sell...Tod also has two Pony's listed without pics...Good Luck


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Great bottle. I like how its embossed ginger ale on the bottle.


----------



## LC

I dug several unembossed round bottoms out of that same dump , they still had the traces of a triangular paper label , you could still make out the words Ginger Ale on them .


----------



## surfaceone

> Felix Fritz . , Covington , Ky


 
 Hey Louis,

 That's a nice one. Thanks for showing us.

 This blob was made by Hemingray...





 This looks like your Earlier Post.





 "FRITZ MINERAL WATER COMPANY. In
 1873 Felix Fritz started the Fritz Mineral Water Company at the corner of Pike and Craig Sts. In Covington. By 1880â€“1881 the Covington directory listed Felix Fritz as a manufacturer of mineral water, and his business address was 136 Pike St.; In 1895 Felix Fritz and Son were operating the business at 171 W. Robbins St. In Covington. The Fritzesâ€™ company sold champagne cider, ginger ale, seltzers, and vinegar. By 1906 the firm was known as Louis Fritz and Company Inc., And its officers were Louis Fritz, president; Al Welling, secretary and treasurer; and C. H. Feuss Sr., Vice president. By 1914â€“1915 the firm had moved to 254 Pike St. In Covington, where it manufactured a soft drink called American Favorite and also bottled Lithia, cream soda, Dewey, ginger ale mineral and soda water, sarsaparilla, Selzer, and Vichy. Just after the end of World War I, in 1918, the company was operating at 340â€“342 Pike St. In 1923â€“1924 Fred T. Dotchengall was president, Al Welling was vice president, and Arthur G. Muth was secretarytreasurer. At that time the company sold bottles of Gateway brand soft drinks; Lithia, a white cooler mineral water used as a diuretic seltzer; and Vichy, a sparkling mineral water. In 1931 the firm was the Louis Fritz Mineral and Soda Water Company, â€œmanufacturers of carbonated beverages, Lithia, seltzer, and Vichy.â€ Ten years later the company was producing â€œ13 flavorsâ€ of bottled soft drinks and mineral waters: club soda, cream soda, ginger ale, grape, grapefruit, lemon-lime, lime rickey, lithiated lemon, orange, root beer, sarsaparilla, Vichy, and white. The companyâ€™s president, Fred T. Dotchengall, retired in 1952, and Ben Castleman and William B. Southgate acquired the company. Before the business was closed in 1957, it had been sold again to G. Vincent Seiler and his son John V. Seiler. At that time its modern plant had the capacity to produce 1,000 cases of bottled products each day; the closing ended 81 consecutive years of business operations in Covington for the popu lar soft drink and mineral water company.

 â€œFritz Firm Quits after 81 Years,â€ KTS, February 21, 1957, 1A. Murphy, John E. â€œFritz Firm Organized When Soft Drinks Were Dubbed â€˜Popâ€™: 68 Anniversary Being Celebrated by Local Company,â€ KP, April 18, 1941, 19. Reis, Jim. â€œRecords and Memories of Bottling Company Pour a Sip of Local History,â€ KP, October 14, 1991, 4K. â€”â€”â€”. â€œSoft Drink Firms Survived Prohibition: Carbonated Drinks Became Alternative to â€˜Hard Liquors,â€™ â€ KP, October 9, 1989, 4K." From.


----------



## LC

Thanks for the additional info Surf , found it interesting reading . I was thinking that I had posted concerning this bottle before .
 I was corresponding with Jim earlier and he put me onto a bottle site that had info on this bottle but there was no picture of it . I emailed the gentleman and he responded by saying that the bottle was extremely rare . I thought it might have been  , was glad for the confirmation .
 Tried to take pics of the bottle outside this afternoon , and sent him the pictures to take a pick of the best one to add to his site . I was not happy with any of them and told him I would try again if he wasn't satisfied with any of the pictures I sent to him .
 Thanks again for the additional information .


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Louis,

 You're quite welcome. T'was my pleasure to find a bit of information.

 Thought you might like this:

 "To: Digger

 Subject: Fritz Beverages

 Date: 05-01-2004

 Do you know of this soft drink company of Covington, Kentucky? Our family has collected about 5 of these pop bottles over the years at flea markets. It is a family curiosity, as we do not think we are related to the owners of the bottling company. Denny Fritz" From.

 I believe Louis must have been Fritz" son.

 "FOR SALE Shields Two Head Machine good condition at a low price Louis Fritz Mineral Water Co Covington Ky" The Re-ly-on Bottler, 1922.

 "Louis Fritz Mineral & Soda Water Co Covington Ky May 7 1906 25,000 00 25 00"  From 1908 Ky. Auditor.


----------



## Sherry

*Fritz bottle*



LC said:


> Is there any collectors on here from the Covington , Ky. area that is knowledgable about a round bottom Felix Fritz Soda bottle ? I dug one years ago in the Cincinnati area . It is embossed Felix Fritz . , Covington , Ky. Embossed Ginger Ale on the back , with a capitol F on the bottom . I belonged to the Southern Ohio bottle club at that time . There was a guy there that collected Covington bottles . I asked him about it and he sarcastly informed me that there was no such thing . I know there is a hutch type which I also have , and I know it is quite common . But the round bottom I have is the only one I have ever known of or seen . Any info would be appreciated . Wondering if it was a rare find .


Hi I am new to this forum. Saw the post from you on Fritz bottles. I have a small 7 oz bottle that was found in my mother’s crawlspace under the house very near Covington ky.  I have several pics. It is a clear bottle. Was Just wondering if all of their bottles are rare and what it may be worth. Thanks for sharing any info you may have on these bottles.


----------

